# اهداء لمنتدانا طريقة عمل Prilعالي الجودة



## mohammadelrayees (6 سبتمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]تركيبة البريل التي افضل من البريل[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]لعمل برميل زنة 125 كيلو[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]1- 9 كيلو سلفونيك اسيد[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]2- 6.5 كيلو تكسابون[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]3- 1.5 كيلو كمبرلان[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]4- 250جرام اديتا[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]5- 200 جرام تايلوز[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]6- صودا كاوية للتعادل[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]7- 1.250 كيلو يوريا[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]8- 750 جرام جلسرين[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]9- 250 جرام مادة حافظة[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]10- كلوريد صوديوم لاذابة التكسابون واللزوجة[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]11- 250 جرام رائحة[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]12- لون حسب ماتريد [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الطريقة[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يعبا 3/2 البرميل ماء ثم تضاف الاديتا ويقلب البرميل جيدا[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يحل التايلوز في 2 لتر ماء ويلقب جيدا ثم يظاف الى البرميل [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]تضاف للبرميل 3/2 كمية الصودا ويقلب البرميل جيدا وال3/2 تقريبا 1 كيلو محلول في لتر ماء[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]نضيف بعدها السلفونيك ويقلب الخليط جيدا ويستمر التقليب حتى تمام ذوبان السلفونيك[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يضاف التكسابون في جردل ثم نضيف علية 750 جم ملح ويهرس جيدا ونضيف قليل من الماء ويقلب حتى يتماسك ثم نضيف قليل من الماء مرة اخرى ويقلب حتى يتماسك ونكررها حتى يصبح التكسابون مثل الكريمة وهش واجمالي الماء المضاف تقريبا 4 لتر [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]وهذة الطريقة للذوبان السريع ثم يترك التكسابون جانبا لحين الحاجة [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يترك خليط السلفونيك مدة زمنية ليبرد تقريبا 8 ساعات [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يضاف بعدها ال [/FONT]kd [FONT=&quot] أي الكمبرلان ويقلب البرميل تقليب جيدا [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يضاف التكسابون ويقلب البرميل تقليب جيد ثم نكمل عملية التعادل [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]تضاف اليوريا بعد ذوبانها في قليل من الماء 2 لتر ماء وتسكب على البرميل ويقلب جيدا ثم تضاف المادة الحافظة و الجلسرين [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]نبدا في تزويد اللزوجة بالملح حسب ما تريد وممكن بكلوريد الامونيوم لكن الب اتش لابد ان يكون مظبوط [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يضاف بعدها اللون والرائحة [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]فوائد بعض المواد المضافة[/FONT]​ 
1- [FONT=&quot]الاديتا تعمل على ازالة عسر الماء [/FONT]​ 
2- [FONT=&quot]اليوريا تعمل على ترويق المنتج وازالة العكارة وازالة التخريزة الناتجة من التايلوز [/FONT]​ 
3- [FONT=&quot]يبقى شيئ مهم هو التكلفة [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]تكلفة الكيلو هي اقل من 1.85للكيلو[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واخيرا لاننتظر سوى دعوى صالحة ممن يحبون الخير لهم ولغيرهم وانا احبكم في الله ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خير اوليصمت
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود المبارك وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك المميزة ....


----------



## السعيد رضا (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## hany hady (6 سبتمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## عبود20 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على المشاركه الا ان لي ملاحظه انك تستخدم الاسماء التجاريو وليس العملية والتي بدورها تكون اكثر فائدة من الاسماء التجارية من ناحية معرفة اهمية المادة في التصنيع وكيفية العمل على تحسين الخلطة في المرات القادمة......

علما انني- مهندس مختص في عمليات تصنيع منتجات تنظيف الصحون والتي تعتبر الشركة المنافسة والاولى على مستوى العالم في تصنيع هذا المنتج ( دون ذكر اسم المنتج)-لكن لم افهم اي من المصطلحات التي استخدمتها ولولا سرية الخلطات في الشركة التي اعمل بها لشاركتها مع جميع المتواجدين في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة

مرة اخرى شكرا لك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاستاذ عبود بالنسبة للمسطلحات التجارية فهو الاولى لان اغلبية المشتركيين فنيين وذواتي خبرة وليس كيميائيين وشراء المواد الكيميائية يتطلب منك معرفة الاسم التجاري لان اغلبية التجار ليسو كيميائيين وحدث ان طلبت من بعض التجار وكان كيميائي طلبت منة لورايل داي ميثيل امين اكسيد ولم يعلم ماهو حتى راجعة في احد الكتب وقال لي اة موجود فما بالك ببائع ليس كيميائي . والاسم العامي اخوانا في المنتدى بيتعاملوا بة ويعرفوة جيدا 
التركيبة الكيميائية من حيث الاسم العلمي طبعا هي 
مواد منظفة انيونية وهي السلفونيك اسيد و الصوديوم لورايل ايثر سلفات (تكسابون)
مواد منظفة غير انيونية وهي كوكونت داي ايثانول اميد (كمبرلان او kd)
مغلظ وهو التايلوز tylose
EDTA لمنع عسر الماء وازالة الترسبات
صوديوم هيدروكسيد للتعادل
وفي نقطة مهمة وهي الاساس في جودة المنتج وهي جودة السلفونيك وهي نقطة مهمة وتقريبا اغلبية انواع السلفونيك الموجودة تلك الايام 
جودتها جيدة وجيدة جيدا وانا اقول هذا بامانة لاننا عشنا فترات سابقة من سنوات عدة كانالسلفونيك من اسوا مايكون وسعرة غالي
لكن الان الحد لله وشكرا لكم اخواني جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

*


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## ايهاب غازى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس*

كل عام وانتم بخير : اخى الفاضل لكى تعم الفائدة ارجوا موافاتنا باسعار السلفونيك والتكسابون الذى استخدمتهم فى التركيبة وافضل الخامات الموجودة حاليا بمصر واماكن الشركات وتليفوناتها
مع العلم ان الادارة لاتمنع ذلك وانظر موضوع اخونا الفاضل ممدوح الجيار عن الفنيك وكل عام وانت بخير وموعدنا انشاء الله بعد اجازة العيد علشان تركيبة الديتول اعاده الله علينا بالخير والبركة ومشكور يااخى على مساعدتك ومساهماتك البناءة فى الملتقى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا اشكر الجميع ووقفنا الله واياكم لمافية الخير والصلاح ورزقنا رزقا طيبا حلالا مباركا فية
وبالنسبة لاسعار الخامات حسب ما اقوم انا بشرائها فربما من يشريها باقل مني 
السلفونيك اسيد سعر الدمجانة 390 جنية زنة 60 كيلو صافي
التكسابون 1550 سعر البرميل زنة 160 كيلو
الكمبرلان 15 جنية للكيلو والجركن 300 جنية 20 كيلو
الاديتا 25 جنية الكيلو
التايلوز 45 جنية
صودا سائلة 140 جنية زنة 75 كيلو طبعا هي الصودا الكاوية
اليوريا تقريبا 3 جنية للكيلو لان الشكارة اشتريتها من فترة وهي متارجحة في سعرها
الجلسرين 7 جنية الكيلو
الفورماليين سعر الجركن 12 جنية تقريبا الكيلو 3.5 وممكن استخدام بنزوات الصوديوم بنسبة 300 جرام على البرميل وتذاب في الماء في 2 لتر تقريبا وتضاف على البرميل
الرائحة حسب ماتريد من 18 جنية للكيلو الى 100 جنية للكيلو والنسة المضافة من 200 جرام الى 600جرام حسب النوعية
وبالنسبة لاماكن الشراء هذا يخالف قوانين المنتدى كونهم يعتبرونها نوع من الدعاية للشركات 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية أخ محمد


----------



## رحمه5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رحمه5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الاخ محمد الريس انا من فايده كامل بجور الزهور وارجوا التعارف بحضرتك وجزاك الله خيرا علما بانى عبد الله وهذا اسم مستعار رحمه5 وذلك لبعض الاستفسار وتبادل الخبره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hoosam_k (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الوصفة ولكن هل يمكن ان تعلمنا اي المادتين اكثر فعالية تنظيفية التكسابون ام السلفونيك وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة و زادك الله من علمه


----------



## mohammadelrayees (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الاكثر فعالية السلفونيك ونسبة هنا 7.5% والتكسابون مادة فعالة لكن ليست بقوة السلفونيك في ازالة الدهون ونسبة هنا 5.4 % والاثنان متممين لبعضهم


----------



## mazen222 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور بجد على الموضوع الجامد ده
بس من رايك لو عايز اقلل من تكلفه الخلطه الجميله اللى حضرتك ذكرتها مع الابقاء على جوده معقوله ممكن اقلل من ايه وايه


----------



## mohammadelrayees (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن تقل النسبة وتخفض التكلفة بنسبة حوالي 30 جنيةللبرميل والجودة ممتازة وهي 
10 سلفونيك
3 تكسابون 
1/2 كمبرلان
والباقي كما هو


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mazen222 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> ممكن تقل النسبة وتخفض التكلفة بنسبة حوالي 30 جنيةللبرميل والجودة ممتازة وهي
> 10 سلفونيك
> 3 تكسابون
> 1/2 كمبرلان
> والباقي كما هو



جزاك الله الف خير ووفقك الى ما تحبه وما تتمناه
وبجد مشكور على الرد والمتابعه والرغبه الخالصه فى المساعده.....


----------



## hema_sh (29 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عاوز اعمل بكيلو سلفونيك واحد 
ممكن حضرتك توضح بقيه النسب وعلي اي اساس يتم حسابها


----------



## محمود حجازى السيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت سمعت ان الملح بيجير هل ممكن اى شئ اخر غير الملح لزياده سمك الناتج


----------



## احمد بهجت م (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن النايلوز لزيادة اللزوجة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكنك استبدال الملح بي سيتريك اسيد مائي (مونو هيدرايت)


----------



## rakanmtan (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات اريد الاستفسار عن ماده الاديتا رمزها العلمي او اسم اخر لها


----------



## rakanmtan (12 فبراير 2011)

rakanmtan قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات اريد الاستفسار عن ماده الاديتا رمزها العلمي او اسم اخرلها اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## هشام بلاسى (3 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## مازن81 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## ramez 2 (23 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد عبدربة (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammadelrayees (4 أبريل 2011)

الاديتا هي ملح يعمل على تقليل عسر الماء وذلك بعمل مخالب للمواد المسببة في عسر الماء واحتجازها وهو اختصار لي 
Ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid ايثلين داي امين تترا اسيتك اسد


----------



## omair700 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله


----------



## دينا الرماح (7 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ___ مشكور على هذا المجهود الكبير 10000000000000000 شكر*


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TSAID666 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز محمد الريس بصراحة انا بقالي 6 شهور بس شغال في تصنيع الصابون السايل والحمد لله هوا شغال معايا كويس بس المشكلة هيا موضوع تقل الصابون . الاول انا بحضر برميل الصابون ال 120 لتر بالمكونات الاتية : 

200 جرام ثلاثي فوسفات صوديوم (الاسم السوقي لة صول) ( ترسيب الاملاح بالماء )
7 كيلو سلفونيك 
صودا كاوية لقبل التعادل ( لمعادلةا لسلفونيك )
200 جرام تراي ايثانول امين ( ترويق المنتج و صفاؤة ) 
1.5 كيلو تكسابون ( مزاب في ماء وملح طعام حوالي 500 جرام ) لزيادة الرغوة 
125 جرام تايلوز ( مزاب في ماء مغالي لتمام الزوبان وعدم التيبس ) لزيادة التقل
500 جرام جلسرين طبي ( لنعومة البشرة والحفاظ علي الايدي )
300 جرام رائحة ليمون 
لون حسب الرغبة 
اكياس للتعبئة 

والتكلفة بالترتب 3 + 66.5 + 9 + 4.8 + ( 24+ 0.5) + 8 + 5 + 5.4 + 1 + 4 = 131.5 جنية
وبكدا تكلفة اللتر الواحد 1.1 جنية وانا محكم بسعر البيع في المنطقة اللي انا فيها اللتر ب 2 جنية بس اللي بيعملوة اتقل مني كتير .
في ناس بتقولي ان ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم ( الصول )بيعمل تقل للصابون وممكن تحط لخلطة البرميل ال 120 لتر 1 كيلو منة فهل الكلام دا مظبوط ولا اية .والحل اية لان انا جربت ملح الطعام بيغبش الصابون وبيخلية مش نقي .


----------



## TSAID666 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اليميل بتاعي [email protected] 
ورقم


----------



## TSAID666 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ورقمي 0166515483
0189151848


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الافاضل اطرح لكم طريقة عمل منظف سائل متوسط التكلفة تقريبا 150 جنية للبرميل و ذو لزوجة عالية جدا جدا
1- 11 كيلو سلفونيك اسيد وحبذا لو سلفونيك شركة النصر لصناعة السلفونيك او الاسماعيلية فلديهم سلفونيك فاتح افضل من الغازي
2- 170 جرام تايلوز
3- 1.7كجم صودا كاوية قشور او 3.5 كجم صودا سائلة
4- 1كجم تكسابون 
5- 600 جم كلوريد صوديوم
6- لون وريحة ومادة حافظة
الخطوات
يعبا 3\2 برميل نظيف بالماء ثم نضيف الصودا ونقلب المزيج تقليب جيد
نضع التيلوز في جردل نظيف وجاف ونذيبة في 3لتر ماء ونقلب جيدا واثناء التقليب نملاء اقل من نصف لتر من الماء المذاب فية الصودا ثم نضعة على التايلوز ونقلب واول ما يبدا يغلظ المزيج اسكبة على البرميل واقلب جيدا والبقايا التي في الجردل اقلبها بماء من الصنبور واسكبها على البرميل
نضع السلفونيك على البرميل ونقلب جيدا حتى تما الذوبان
نضع كيلو التكسابون في جردل ونضع عليه 100 جرام ملح ويتم عجن الخليط ونضع الماء قليلا الى تمام ذوبان التكسابون ويوضع بعدها على البرميل ويقلب اليرميل جيدا 
يترك البرميل بعدها 10 ساعات ليبرد وليتم الامتزاج وهذا الحد الادنى 
يتم بعدها اتمام عملية التعادل ولو هرب منك التعادل استخدم ملح الليمون الغذائي 
بعد ظبط التعادل نضيف محلول كلوريد الصوديوم 500 جم في 3لتر ماء وعند الوصول لمعدل الغلاظة المطلوب نقف اضافة الملح
يضاف بعدها المادة الحافظة 175 جرام فورمليين وريحة مناسبة ولون مناسب

​


----------



## shadoo005 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه يا عمsignمش بترد عليا ليه بس
انا نزلت اكتر من مره وانت ولا هنا ومش بتتكلم ولا بتسبلي رسايل خالص
لو انا مش موجود ابقي سيبلي رساله اعرف انك متابع معايا
وعلي فكره في شغل حلو باذن الله بس يارب يتم وهخليك معايا فيه علشان عاوز خبرتك


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## اثيرالعرب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت الجهود المبذولة وطريقة الشرح السهلة والسلسة وفقكم الله وادامكم للنصيحة


----------



## محمد حسن بركات (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وموضوع جميل جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleeeed (31 مارس 2013)

تركيبة رائعة ولكن مكلفة للتجارة والبيع 
لان اسعار السلفونيك الان عالية جدا وكمان التكسابون والكي دي وباقي المواد


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

كيف يمكن التحكم باللزوجة من غير 
كلوريد صوديوم..أوالتيلوز...؟​


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (1 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه التركيبة


----------



## عبد الله كلزي (3 يوليو 2013)

كل الشكر أخ محمد خلطة ممتازة لكن هناك أمر واحد هو أنه من الصعب حل 200 غرام تيللوز في 2 ليتر ماء أعتقد أنه سيجمد أثناء التتقليب


----------



## mariam fathi (6 يوليو 2013)

دي أول مشاركة ليا , وربنا يوفق اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
انا كنت عاوزة تركيبة صابون سائل شعبي رخيص , ااقدر انزل بيه في الاسواق الشعبية


----------



## محمد ماجد 2013 (9 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ان بعمل بحث فني عن المنظفات وارجو ان تجيبوا عن بعض تساؤلاتي
1- ما نسبة محلول الصودا المستخدم في صناعة سائل الجلي؟
2- بالنسبة للفورمالين هل كمية الفورمالين الموجودة في الخلطات محلول 37% ام بودرة؟
ولكم مني خالص التقدير


----------



## NASR-EG (12 يوليو 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------

